# [solved]Tastaturlayout von rdesktop einstellen

## lukasletitburn

Hi, ich nutze rdesktop um auf die Server zuzugreifen. Jedoch habe ich das Problem das ich nur EN Desktop habe obwohl Gnome und die Konsole beides auf Deutsch eingestellt sind in den manpages hab ich nichts über die Konfiguration gefunden. Wie kann ich das systemweit einstellen das er immer ein deutsches Tastaturlayout nimmt. Ferner jemand eine praktikablere Lösung dafür hat bin ich auch dankbar dafür.Last edited by lukasletitburn on Mon May 16, 2011 2:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 178238

Moin.

Sofern ich dich richtig verstehe und es um das Tastaturlayout von rdesktop geht:

Eine systemweite Konfigurationsdatei für rdesktop gibt es meines Wissens nicht. Also am Besten ein alias erstellen, dafür einfach folgendes ans Ende von deiner bashrc setzen:

```
alias rdesktop='rdesktop -k de'
```

mfg

Lumpi

----------

